# Hard at it



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

If you have to sleep you have to sleep :lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_is it sleeping ???? oh bless it.,,_


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes one min he was motoring away & the next plonk nose on the floor giving it Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :lol:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What a hard day he must've had 

My two have been very busy today .... just sat looking at the cat tree..... well, it's a start!!!


----------



## Oliver Twist (Feb 22, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Yes one min he was motoring away & the next plonk nose on the floor giving it Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :lol:


sounds like Olli snoring in front of (nose nearly IN) his bowl - unfortunately no photo yet but I'll try hard


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww bless must had hard day


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Poor Tango, totally bushed after all the housework DB forces him to do. The poor dab couldn't even drag himself into his bed he was so tired 

'Tis cat cruelty plain and simple, should be ashamed of yourself but :nono: you come on here and flaunt your cruelty in front of us.

Move in with us Tango, I got mice infiltrators that need to be housetrained, well garage-trained :


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Poor Tango, totally bushed after all the housework DB forces him to do. The poor dab couldn't even drag himself into his bed he was so tired
> 
> 'Tis cat cruelty plain and simple, should be ashamed of yourself but :nono: you come on here and flaunt your cruelty in front of us.
> 
> Move in with us Tango, I got mice infiltrators that need to be housetrained, well garage-trained :


But he likes house work  he has already washed the bathroom floor today OH left the loo seat up all night  good job he'd flushed :tongue_smilie:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> But he likes house work  he has already washed the bathroom floor today OH left the loo seat up all night  good job he'd flushed :tongue_smilie:


Bless him, he's run himself ragged picking up after you and your OH


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Bless him, he's run himself ragged picking up after you and your OH


:w00t: Singing:Singing:Singing::blushing:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

LOL aw what a sweetie and i love his colouring and markings hes stunning:001_wub:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwww bless sweet


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

What an amazing pic of Tango, maybe hes dreaming about chasing mice.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

He just gets cuter and cuter.. Im thinking i want one :001_wub:


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:Can't get enough of pics of Tango.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

its a tough life


----------



## BAM (Apr 8, 2011)

Gorgeous picture! What a sweetie-pie... do you mind me asking where you got that fabulous kitty bed?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol awww!!


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

lol I wish I could sleep that well! :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

BAM said:


> Gorgeous picture! What a sweetie-pie... do you mind me asking where you got that fabulous kitty bed?


We've had it for years  you can get them on ebay but they are £:crazy:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwwwww it's a hard life being that gorgeous


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> If you have to sleep you have to sleep :lol:


How did I miss this  Poor little man.Worked so hard ,and he is still so young  You should hang your head in shame DB.:smile:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

buffie said:


> How did I miss this  Poor little man.Worked so hard ,and he is still so young  You should hang your head in shame DB.:smile:


Oh I do  :sneaky2:


----------

